# Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?



## Karstein (30. März 2004)

Hallo Weltgereiste,

wir wollen im September für ein paar Tage die Lachse im Campbell River besuchen - natürlich mit Fliegenausrüstung. 

Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für uns bezüglich Rute (Einhand/Zweihand), Schnurklasse, Schnurtypen und gängigen Fliegenmustern?

Hoffende Grüße

Karsten  #t


----------



## Karstein (26. April 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Leute - ich bin weder in der Mongolei noch am Südpol!!! Hat von euch ächt noch niemand an einem der bekanntesten Flüsse der Welt auf Lachs geangelt? 4901 registrierte Benutzer, und keiner war auf Vancouver Island...Muss ein wohlbehütetes Geheimnis sein...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Ich war noch nie in Campell River, dachte aber immer, das wäre ein Zentrum für Salzwasserfischen. 

Das das einer der bekanntesten Lachsflüsse für Fliegenfischer ist, überrascht mich jetzt doch.


----------



## Sockeye (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Sorry, aber ich war dort auch noch nicht. Das heisst ich kann Dir leider keine verlässlichen Tipps geben. 

Also mal Googeln und herausfinden welche Lachse (Arten) den im September zu erwarten sind.

Für Rotlachs (Sockeye) findest Du die eine Detailbeschreibung zum Angeln hier 

Um dem Coho / King nachzustellen empfehle ich die die sog. Egg-Flys, welche jedenfalls in Alaska sehr fängig sind, da im Süßwasser die Lachse die Nahrungsaufnahme einstellen und nur noch aus Rivalität und Aggresivität zubeissen. Da provoziert ein Lachsei ausgezeichnet....

Zur Ausrüstung kann ich die nur empfehlen, Dir zu überlegen was ein 20KG Seelachs, ausgeruht an einer 10m Angelschnur für einen Tanz aufführt. So ähnlich und ein wenig extremer kannst Du Dir einen King an einer Fliegenrute vorstellen. Beim Coho sinds hald "nur" 6 -10 Kg, aber dafür schöne Sprünge und heftigere Fluchten.

hier noch ein Bild von den Fly Eggs:


----------



## Karstein (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

@ fishhawk: immerhin nennt sich der Campbell "Capital of Salmonfishing"! Gut, die Canadier und Amerikaner neigen zu Übertreibungen, aber der Campbell liegt natürlich sehr nah für reisende Amerikaner und Angler aus Vancouver.

@ sockeye: danke Dir schon mal für die Fliegenmuster! Gestern war ich bei Alexander Koss hier in Berlin im Laden, der schon viermal am Campbell gefischt hat und nun jedes Jahr den Lachsen in Alaska nachstellt. Er befürchtet, dass die Cohos noch nicht, die Chinooks aber immer noch da sind. Was mir ein Problem mit der Rutenwahl gibt: meine stärkste Einhänder ist eine 8er, und mit einer Bi-Händer in Canada erscheint mir recht exotisch - aber ich denke, ich werde eine 15ft 10-12er Zweihand mitschleppen. Allerdings ist der Fluss wohl nicht sehr breit.

Hast Du auch einen Vorschlag für europäische Lachs-Spinnköder, mal den Spin-o-Glow ausgenommen? Worauf beißen denn die Cohos, Chinooks und Sockeyes in Alaska?

Vielen Dank schon mal!

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Also was Du dir deutlich machen musst ist, das alle pazifischen Lacharten den Fluss hinauf schwimmen um zu *sterben*. Der pazifische Lachs fängt mit dem Eintritt ins Süßwasser mit dem Sterben an. Er stellt jegliche Nahrungsaufnahme ein und ein noch so appetitlicher Happen, den er im Meer sofort genommen hätte, hat keinerlei Reiz mehr.  

Chinook und Coho haben in den ersten 1-2 Wochen noch einen Fressreflex, der jedoch rapide mit der Zeit im Süßwasser abnimmt. Der Sockeye ist schon fast den Friedfischen zuzuordnen und wir auf Garnichts beissen.

Die Angeltechnik hängt von vielen Faktoren ab:

1. Im Bereich der Flussmündung (0 - 20 Meilen) ist mit frischeren Lachsen zu rechnen, die erst aus dem Meer gekommen sind. Dort sind grosse Blinker für den Coho fängig.
Ist das Wasser klar, sind dunklere Farben (Bspw. Schwarz/Silber, Grün/Silber)fängiger. Bei Trüben leuchtendes Rot / Silber.

Für den King hat sich der Qwikfisch mit Heringswicklung mit Spin-Glow im Mündungsbereich als guter Köder etabliert.

Fliegenfischen ist dort eher zwecklos.

2. Sind die Lachse länger im Fluss (mittlerer Flussbereich) sind ge"cured"te Lachseier immer noch der Beste Köder. (Immer die der Zielsorte: also King - Kingeier und Coho - Cohoeier). Diese werden als Konkurrenzgelege angesehen und vernichtet. (Aber nicht überall erlaubt)

Die Fliege kann in Ruhezohnen erfolgreich sein (Pools, oder im Stömungsschatten von Felsen) Aber nur flache Bereiche. Ist das Wasser tief genug verweilen sie eher am Grund und man verwendet die Egg-Fly als Nassfliege mit vorgeschaltetem Blei. (Aber: hohe Dolly Varden und Forellenquote)

Mit schweren Blinkern die Lachse "nerven" und immer wieder kurz über Grund das selbe Loch / Pool / Stömungschatten durchblinkern bis er genervt zubeisst.

3. Im oberen Flussgebiet - Laichbereich oder kurz davor.
- ist das Revierverhalten ausgeprägt. Durch das flachere Wasser sind alle mögliche Fliegen fängig hauptsache groß und nervig (für den Lachs)

Egg-Flys funzen auch prima, vor allem wenn mans auf räubernde Regenbogenforellen abgesehen hat...

Klar, Lachseier sind hier der "Killer" aber meistens verboten.

Steve hat mal auf Sicht einen 40pfünder King mit der Fliegenrute fangen können. Eine halbe Stunde musste er dem King immer wieder die Fliege vor die Nase halten bis der endlich zubiss..

Ich würde mich aber vertrauensvoll einem Guide anschliessen, jedenfalls für die ersten ein, zwei Angeltage. Er kennt die Aufstiegspassagen der Sockeyes und Cohos und wird Dir ein paar gute Pools für Kings zeigen können. Ausserdem weiss er über die aktuellen Regularien, Sperrungen, Quoten bescheid...die Canadier verstehen da keinen Spass!


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Da muss ich zustimmen:

  Erst Guide und dann selber Fischen gehen,kommt Dir billiger.
  Canadische Gefängnisse haben keine schwedische Gardinen.

  Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Karstein (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

@ sockeye und Seeteufelfreund: jupp, Guiding wollte ich sowieso für einen Tag in Anspruch nehmen, kenne das sinnlose Glücksfallangeln an unbekannten Lachsflüssen schon von Irland und Norwegen her sehr gut.

Solche Tipps wie von Dir, sockeye, benötige ich aber für die Tackle-Zusammenstellung, will nicht unnützen Ruten- und Köderballast einfliegen dort drüben.

Der Campbell ist wohl ein relativ kurzer und nicht sehr breiter Fluss, hat auch einige kleine Zuflüsse mit Lachsaufstieg. Weiter oben ist eine Staumauer mit Fischtreppe, und der Beat davor soll Fly-Only sein. Tackle-Shops und Guides gibt es in Massen im Ort Campbell, da werde ich dann mal forschen.

Auf alle Fälle kommt auch noch eine 3,00m Sportex mit 75gr Wurfgewicht und eine 6501er Multi mit zum Blinkern, die Kombi hat sich auch auf atlantischen Lachs bestens bewährt. Dazu dann die 15ft Zweihand, das dürfte langen für salmon. Eine 10ft 7-8er hab ich ohnehin im Gepäck für Trout und Dolly Varden, die möchte ich auch ein wenig ärgern.

@ sockeye: wie groß sind denn die Hooks der Egg-Fly? Reicht ein 6er oder größer? Solche Eier hat Tanja nämlich schon selbst gebunden, die sehen denen auf Deinem Foto sehr ähnlich. Ich müsste nur noch Widerhaken plattdrücken. 

Thanx a lot schon mal

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

6er Haken sind ok für die Dollys und Rainbows. Da ist die Färbung und Größe des Eies entscheidend.  
- welche Lachsart laicht gerade ab? (Sockeye am kleinsten, Coho mittel, King große Eier)
- welches Stadium hat die Brut? (frisch gelegt - starke Rotfärbung, Laichzeitpunkt hat seinen Höhepunkt erreicht - eher weisse Eier mit rotem Punkt, Laichzeit eher vorbei - weisse Eier mit Faseresten - eher zerfranst.

Ist aber eher bei den Forellen wichtig.

Für Lachse lieber etwas größere Haken und kräftigeres Rot, die Eier möglicherweise sogar im "Cluster" verbunden...

Für den Sockeye kommen 1-2/0 er Haken zur Verwendung...is aber auch ne ganz andere Technik.

Ansonsten würde ich mir dort ein paar neopren Chestwaders kaufen um im Fluss zu waten, da das angeln vom Ufer aus, wenn nicht eh schon verboten, zumindest ökologischer Wahnsinn ist. Die 50-70$ sind gut investiert, weil man damit das Ufer nicht niedertrampelt, das kann bei manchen Hotspots wirklich apokalyptische Ausmaße annehmen indem das Ufer den Junglachsen keinen Unterschlupf mehr bietet, das Ufer erodiert und Laichgebiete zerstört und schliesslich zum Aussterben von Lachsstämmen führen kann.


----------



## Karstein (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Wir werden mal die Ei-Produktion aufnehmen demnächst - vielleicht klappt das ja mit mehreren Schaumeiern in Reihe auf einem 1er Single.

Das mit den Waders habe ich auch schon überlegt: warum auf der Hinreise mitschleppen, wenn ´s die dort drüben günstig zu kaufen gibt? Obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so gerne im Wasser stehend angele - auch im Flussbett kann einiges kaputtgemacht werden. Aber hast schon Recht mit den Uferböschungen und der Erosion.

Habe da noch eine Special-Frage: wie sieht das mit Automatic-Schwimmwesten im aufgegebenen Fluggepäck aus, da war doch irgendein Verbot wegen der Gaspatronen? Oder hast Du Deine Rettungsweste nicht mitgenommen nach Alaska?


----------



## Sockeye (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

:q Waders mitnehmen? nie! Ich brauch jedes Gramm.. und minimum 30Kg mehr für den Rückflug...

Rettungsweste halte ich auch für Überflüssig, da Du kaum dein eigenes Boot mitschleifst. Bei Chartern sind Westen immer dabei - falls nicht ist der Anbieter nicht seriös bzw. zugelassen. Bei Leihbooten sind immer gute Westen dabei (selbst bei Kanus). Die Haftung der Vermieter ist in den USA und Kanada so griffig, dass sich es kein Verleiher  leisten kann nicht 100% auf Sicherheit zu achten. (da sind selbst auf einsamen Wanderwegen Stufen rotgestreift markiert   )


----------



## Karstein (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

@ sockeye: Na ich hoffe aber, dass die Charterboote nicht nur diese klobigen orangefarbenen Schaumwesten mit dabei haben? Wie sollten wir da noch einen Harness umlegen können als Michelin-Männchens?  #t  :q 

Da wir mit dem WoMo unterwegs sind, kann ich die Mitnahme von Lachs/ Heilbutt sowieso getrost vergessen - wir werden nur was für die Lagerfeuer-Bratpfanne abschlagen und ansonsten artig C&R praktizieren. Aber der Einkauf von Klamotten wird in Vancouver vorgeschaltet (leere Reisetasche ist auf dem Hinweg fest eingeplant), da werde ich mich wohl mit Waders, Watweste und Outdoor-Klamotten eindecken.   

Warst Du schon einmal auf den Aleuten? Kenai und Aleuten spuken mir seit "How to catch trophy halibut" ganz böse im Kopf herum.


----------



## Sockeye (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Naja, dass mit den Orangen Styropor Klumpen ist durchaus zu befürchten.   

Aber, wenn ich an einem Halibut-Charter teilnehme, dann handelt es sich bei dem Boot um keine Nuckelpinne. Die Boote sollten schon einigermaßen hochseetauglich sein. Wenn Schwimmweste, dann erst bei schwerer See. Und da angelst du nicht mehr.

Ausserdem würde ich nicht das Risiko mit einem Bomben-ähnlichen Ding im Gepäck momentan in der USA bzw Kanada am Zoll aufzutauchen und dann noch mit ein paar Stempelm im Pass von Ländern, die die meisten Amis noch nicht einmal kennenn....neee..muss nicht sein...

Aleuten...träum...Unalaska...hechel....und dort one on one mit einer 500lbs Heilbutdame...

Aber die Chancen so einen Butt zu verhaften sind im unteren Cook Inlet genauso hoch wie auf den abgelegenen Aleuten, nur das Wetter ist schlechter, die Charter , Unterkünfte und Anreise sind teuerer und vor Allem die Angelalternativen bei Schlechtwetter sind nicht gegeben.

Ich werde jedenfalls diesen Juli von Homer aus, das Lower Cook Inlet auf grosse Heilbutt durchsuchen und bei schlechtem Wetter mit den Sockeyes tanzen und ein bis zwei Chinooks auf die Kiemen legen....

wie schauts?...komm doch mit!


----------



## luigi (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

hallo sockeye,
ich habe zwar nicht am campbell river gefischt, aber in der nähe an anderen flüssen auf vancouver island - wir waren dort im september und verdammt erfolglos. sogar ein guide, den wir uns aus verzweiflung genommen haben, hat am somas-river den ganzen tag lang nix erwischt außer zwei kleinen cutthroat.
von roman moser weiß ich, dass sich der campbell am besten unterhalb eines kraftwerks fischt. o-ton roman: "dieser fluss hat mir alles abverlangt, was ich kann, werferisch, waterisch und fischereilich." er hat dort stellhead gefangen.
ganz wichtig ist sicher der zeitpunkt (wenn der run beginnt), der aber nicht jedes jahr gleich ist. 
nun, diese botschaft macht dir vielleicht nicht besonders viel mut, aber es ist auch gut, sich nix vorzumachen. dass die anrainer in usa und canada jeweils "ihren" fluss als den weltbesten bezeichnen, hat weniger mit objektiven evaluierungen als mit deren mentalität zu tun.
vielleicht erkundigst du dich einmal bei roman moser, er gibt dir bestimmt kompetente auskunft!
herzliche grüße und alles gute,
luigi


----------



## Karstein (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

@ sockeye: leider ist unser Urlaubspensum für 2004 gänzlich aufgeraucht mit 3 Wochen Norge und 2 Wochen Canada... Aber mich juckt ja schon ein Flug nach Anchorage in 2005, zumindest dann nach Kenai, wenn nicht Kodiak. Leider wissen wir noch rein gar nicht, was nächstes Jahr in Richtung Norwegen passieren wird, denn auch da bin ich schon wild am Planen, und der Sponsor hat auch bestimmt einiges in petto. Aber vage unterhalten könnten wir uns ja mal über einen Halibut-Plan, wäre schön, mit Dir und anderen eingefleischten Interessierten ein paar Voll-Charters in Alaska hinzubekommen! (Catcher-Dan war ja schon von Homer aus mächtig erfolgreich, der wäre evt. auch dabei?) "Capital of Halibut", den Ort muss ich mal gesehen haben - mit frisch reingebrachtem 200 Pounder!  :q 

@ Luigi: neenee, wir sind das, die sich den Campbell antun wollen - weil 2 Wochen Vancouver Island! Ist der Fluss echt so schwer zu befischen? Ich habe die Woche von einem Tackleshop-Besitzer hier in Berlin, der schon viermal dort war, gehört, der Fluss sei relativ kurz und nicht sehr breit? 

Würde ja gerne mal Roman Moser zu seinen Erfahrungen befragen - solltest Du seine Email-Adresse haben, wär´s lieb, wenn Du mir die mal per Private Nachricht rüberbeamen könntest!?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## luigi (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

hallo carsten,
roman bietet ganz offiziell seine erfahrungen an: http://www.romanmoser.com/askanswer.htm
herzliche grüße, luigi


----------



## Karstein (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

Hi Luigi!

Danke Dir für den Link, war sofort begeistert am Tippern, aber das scheitert am fehlenden POP3-Server. Werde Roman mal morgen unter der angegebenen Email-Adresse anmailen, vielleicht hat er ja ein paar Tipps für uns!

Herzlichen Dank und Gruß aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## Sockeye (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Campbell River: welches Tackle, welche Fliegen?*

2005 nach Alaska? Hmmm..ich wollte mit dem ThomasL aus Küstnacht so eine Reise für das AB organisieren.

Aber ich befürchte, dass von den anfänglich interessierten ausser Thomas und mir, niemand übriggeblieben ist, der bei so einer Mega-Tour dabei ist.
So ca 4000,-€ Kosten für eine 14-tägige Reise sind ja auch nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel.

Aber wenn Du Lust hast kannst Du ja mal hier nachlesen


----------

